
Ask HN: What primarily drives you upvote something on HN? - arikr
For me it&#x27;s generally a &#x27;I like this, I want this to exist, I want it to do well, I want more of this in the world&#x27; or &#x27;I support this, I want this message&#x2F;content to get more reach&#x27;<p>If you&#x27;ve thought about it and observed yourself as you vote, what is it for you?
======
AngeloAnolin
Some of the criteria I use to upvote: \- Article is very relevant to my line
of work and technology preference (i.e. Software Development). \- Well-written
articles that provides very good insight and context on the topic being
discussed. \- Lots of insightful discussion about the topic. \- Something that
is essentially beneficial in terms of technical and social impact to people
and the society in general. \- Topics that cover breakthrough discoveries and
better ways of doing things.

------
Theodores
I upvote comments readily, even if on mobile where the UX makes this tricky as
I fear accidentally down-voting.

I am not in the habit of upvoting articles, this is mostly habit. On Stack
Overflow I don't hesitate to upvote useful questions and useful answers,
comments too.

On a separate note, how many people on Stack Overflow know what a 'stack' is,
nevermind the overflow condition... I am not sure my colleagues would have a
clue.

------
turingbook
Just to save the links and comments of good articles.

~~~
lispython
You should use "favorite" (a new feature) instead of upvote.

------
theoneone
When I upvote on side projects and I like them then the upvote is to support
the anonymous developer like me, early exposure is good.

------
HockeyPlayer
Hoping for interesting comments from readers

